#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 從骨架到完稿的畫龍過程！(圖多注意

## fwiflof

(冒頭
過了這麼久才敢做這種事WWWWW
畫圖花了50分左右吧，等於是秒畫了........
最後的鱗片跟細部花了三天的零碎時間~
而註解花了一小時還超過(欸欸欸
大家就慢慢看吧，60張圖很多很傷眼睛的(欸
有什麼錯誤請說吧.....


好吧拿出一張紙跟一支筆吧~~~~~畫畫囉>WO(神煩

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


1.畫出一個圓，這是頭部(廢話
它可以很圓也可以不用太圓，看你想畫怎樣的頭形



2.我習慣在空白處大概畫出動作，這樣的草草稿只有頭、脖子、四肢、尾巴，不過要看各物習慣啦WW
要記得輕輕畫不然擦不掉！我用計算紙所以畫深點大家看比較清楚 



3.對照一下草稿，頭的方向大概是箭頭指的那樣，在前面圓的中間畫出一個短線代表嘴巴位置 
 


4.然後標出眼睛與下顎大概的位置，這三條線大約是四等分圓的前側



5.用長方形畫出嘴巴 
 


5.額頭可以先畫了，眉骨我不強調，所以就是平順的上去



6.圓圈是角根部的位置，用一條線標示角走的方向，直角彎角綿羊角隨你畫(炸炸 



7.大概拉出脖子的形狀，注意龍的顱孔是朝後，所以不能直接往下會骨折的！要先順勢畫一下再彎哦 
 


8.兩個箭頭包圍的部份是龍的前胸，所以這條線不太會動了可以畫深些
(咱的草稿通常是骨骼，不過不是絕對
 


9.對照一下我們的草草稿，有沒有注意到多了個圓？那就是胸腔，在草稿的同樣位置畫個橢圓
 


10.然後用曲線畫出頸子，根據草草稿加上骨盆位置的圈，然後畫出脊椎骨的線，如果龍身體比較長當然就畫比較長囉！我這裡是一般的比例
 


11.然後畫肩胛骨，在草草稿理我們的左前腿是往前伸的，所以畫一條斜線，然後框出類似水滴的形狀
 


12.從水滴最下端開始拉前爪的骨架，這裡用的前肢骨架類似人手，所以上下臂差不多長，掌的部份就短很多(不包含爪子)
 


13.畫上右前腳，因為要平衡重心，所以把爪掌挪到胸口下方，做這個動作的同時肩胛會向上轉，而掌和前臂的角度也會比較小，這些細節要靠平常的觀察！我是獸龍系所以看的就是貓貓狗狗WWW



14.前爪完成就換後爪囉，先畫出骨盆的形狀，雖然實際上好像不是三角形......總之左後腿是往後伸的，這裡用的後腿骨架是修改後的獸腿，最長的是大腿，然後小腿次之，掌再次之，這三個的比例可以隨喜好修改，不過注意小腿與掌的夾角不能太大，可以伸自己的腳嘗試就知道原因了.....這邊幾乎是最大的角度



15.畫上右後腿，一樣基於平衡的理由，把掌移到腹部下方，注意一般後腿張開的角度比前腿大，所以這裡後腿稍微高了一點點 
 


16.拉出尾巴的方向，長度跟動作可以隨意
這時全身的骨架都完成囉，動作上有不自然的部分建議這時修改
 


17.我們看回來頭部吧，畫上眼睛，我習慣用梭形
 


18.畫出上顎的形狀，每個想的形狀不同，隨自己喜好來就可以了！所以不多加描述，這裡用西方式的吻型，所以這隻是西龍
 


19.畫出下顎形狀，一樣可以隨意



20.畫出角，稍微有點弧度會比較自然 



21.剛剛前端畫過頭而且太粗了，擦掉重來
角尖端的線條不要太粗重比較好看的 



22.畫角下方的線，跟著上方彎曲 



23.把角完成，這裡再次標示畫圖的順序，這樣的畫法是因為我出筆輕結束重，所以尖端要是輕筆，如果你反過來，自然是反過來>WO 
 


24.沿著脊錐畫出背鰭，骨幹可以先不畫。這當然是因為我想畫背鰭！！輕輕的畫就好了(有點不清楚



25.畫出下顎地方的鰭，骨幹一樣省略(這樣調整形狀較方便的理由 
 


26.畫出脖子下側(前側)，用點力確定線條
 


27.接下來畫前腳，前面肩胛的線條太多了，所以清理一下
 


28.用橢圓畫出肌肉的形狀，我一般畫這五個位置，至於肌肉在什麼樣的情況下會是什麼形狀，是各物的修練請勿逃避WWWW
這時也畫出了爪指的位置
 


29.畫好前爪肌肉之後不要急著框線哦！！還要畫翅膀，因為這兩者線條很容易揪在一起
翅膀的畫法事先畫出一截上臂、一截下臂，長短的比例可以自行調整，這塊沒有合理性了WWWW
但是掌的位置還是要標一下(那個不顯眼的圈)，這裡順便畫兩隻短爪
 


30.我的龍都只有五支"指"所以剩三支我們隨意排列吧(要加也無所謂)
 


31.在翅膀的骨骼上加上肌肉，注意要飛行，所以我會把上臂的肌肉稍微強調下，但再次強調這塊沒有對錯合理，隨自己喜好吧
 


32.翅膀的骨架完成後我們回來前爪吧，順著肌肉型狀畫出外型，注意關節部份
 


33.畫出爪子，我會習慣由外往內，也就是爪子、第三指骨、第二指骨、第一指骨的位置，然後這是左爪，所以掌緣會擋住大拇指(小箭頭)
 


34.在爪子上加幾根刺
 


35.換到後腿。骨盆線先稍微擦一下，然後加上肌肉，注意肌肉形狀哦
 


36.後爪的爪掌是用比較奇特的方法，也就是直接畫，這樣的方法摸索過一陣子...



37.後腿畫出外型，爪子部份有點難，觀察看看  
 


38.畫出胸部與腰部的形狀，我習慣畫成有腰身的樣子，然後這隻是公龍(欸
 


39.畫出翅膀外型，加上一支角，好撐開翼膜
 


40.畫翅膀掌的部份，可以看著自己的手擺出一樣的姿勢來確認
 


41.最前方的那支翼骨先完成，形狀可以隨喜好



42.把每支翼骨的尖端用弧線連起來。
這裡有沒有注意到箭頭的那兩支翼骨看起來不自然？
 


43.所以把那兩支擦掉，修改翼膜型狀的線
 


44.加上翼骨骨架
 


45.畫出翼膜形狀，這裡要靠一點想像力了，多觀察會有幫助的
 


46.箭頭指的地方是翼膜彎曲的地方，最上面箭頭那裡加一點凹陷會比較自然(吧
 


47.另外兩支翼骨畫出來，中間那支被擋住了，所以不用畫
 


48.因為翼膜要能張開，而現在是稍微合起的樣子，所以會出現一些皺摺，大概像這樣.....(好難解釋= =
大約像厚重的不料那樣....吧
 


49.翅膀完成後
 


50.畫尾巴囉，注意彎折的地方因為龍尾巴像右下角畫的那樣有點像三角形，所以會出現箭頭指的那個形狀(當然你的尾巴是圓形就沒有了W
 


51.把整條尾巴下端完成，上端還有背鰭所以先省略
 


52.回來畫右前腳，一樣包上肌肉蓋住的地方就不要了喔不然會神亂(炸
 


53.右爪有用力我稍微畫了肌肉，而大姆指在內側哦！XDD



54.右爪完成，爪指一樣是從外到裡哦！
 


55.回來畫頭部吧，下顎鰭把骨幹畫出來，腹鱗也大概畫出位置跟大小，眼睛畫好



56.這裡跳了一下步驟嘿，鱗片設計是要靠自己的！！這個模式是我會喜歡的=W=
把腹鱗完成(總是畫到尾巴就懶了..... 
 


57.背鰭的骨幹畫上
 


58.背鰭的上緣畫出來
 


59.清稿，完成
 


60.讓大家看看我第一次畫這個動作吧，在這之前練龍也有兩三年了
 





這是細節了，刻上鱗片、翅膀的線條，加了點裝飾性的鱗片
花了三天，兩個版奔~(錯字？
 
 
a quickr pickr post


好了這裡結束，回去畫畫吧    
    




同樣方式畫成的圖－－直立龍








你還愣在這裡？看什麼啊？就說後面沒東西了快去練習啊！




你還在？那就給點獎賞，或是一點鼓勵吧......




> 分類錯誤，代為修正
> 版主  幻貓
> 2012/05/29


**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

----------


## 呆瓜犬

很完整很仔細的教學，

感謝前輩的分享!!

下次也來畫畫看   

而且這龍的身型實在是太讚了！（诶

----------


## 擇擇

超細心的教學！
相信多看幾遍 我過不久也能像第五之境一樣是個畫龍專家 :Smile: 

講好的ＧＩＦ檔最後還是自己用ＰＳ做（因為網上只能最多十張圖）。
絞盡腦汁的把檔案縮到最小後（從十幾ＭＢ縮到500多ＫＢ...有點佩服自己ＸＤ）就變下面那樣了～～～

的確有點像教學影片:P

----------


## 戀風

這一篇文章實在是太棒了
不想付錢也很難XD
感謝第五大的用心教學

話說  前面的照片是因為筆跡比較輕
還是拍起來比較模糊呢?

----------


## 雪影塵星

畫得真好看~忍不住就付費了~
希望以好也能畫得這麼好~

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

FFFffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!

*竟然可以把這一大堆的步驟這麼仔細完整的解說*出來!超佩服的!!

這實在是要非常的有''心''阿

....恩....我還要說什麼... !!!  快拿壓碎錢去換相機!!推薦COOLPIX L23 讚!
隨便亂拍都好清楚!!真的!而且很便宜 (你夠了

好啦....鬧夠了  = =

就....阿五真的很有心哪   要把這些思緒一步步的轉成這樣 其實很辛苦

對了....這一隻龍....似乎是影子?(未加上鱗片時

----------


## 黑蒼龍P.C

感謝第五之境大大的分享
一次就PO上60張圖 真是不簡單啊  :jcdragon-want: 

而且畫的也很讚！！！



小龍一看到這帖子就馬上就拿來練習了

在這之前都不知道 肌肉這麼重要啊

----------


## fwiflof

>呆瓜犬
覺得有幫助就太好了=W=
說到完整仔細，還是自己畫比較能體會呢
不要跟著我，要設計自己的龍龍哦！
我會很期待的OWO
這隻可能有練身體XDDD

>擇
我不是專家啦，說到龍86隱隱跟刺刺都強多了，我只是小爪....
原來那個只能10張OO
麻煩擇了呢，GIF超棒的(開心滾
要不是比較大好想塞論壇頭圖啊！！！(欸？
真的好像影片！而且擇做的好認真每個的時間都剛好呢！
謝謝~~~~~(猛蹭狂舔

>戀風
不用謝啦XDDD
我骨架都會輕輕打，不然清不掉(炸
看不清楚對吧？不好意思了....

>雪影塵星
謝謝你的鼓勵=W=
加油哦！我會期待的！
要是有什麼問題了，就到版上跟大家討論吧~~~這裡也有很多資源哦！

>嗚嗚嗚(故意的，當然！
把前面的英文打完啊XDDDDDDD
畫龍就這麼麻煩......仔細想想你大概也有做到一半吧(我記得你沒骨架....
這個我也很想換相機...問題是*我的壓歲錢已經買相機了*....不過是有趣的相機(炸
然後這不是影子啦XDDDD

>黑蒼龍
不謝啦(炸
這個肌肉不完全喔，並不一定合生物學！我還在摸索中，所以如果想要更好的身材，可以找找圖片~~~~~


謝謝大家喲！還有給錢的各位我感受到你們的心意了！！！

----------


## 夜陌客

很讚的教學分享!!
【阿五的繪龍祕辛】~((抄抄
用圈圈來表示肌肉~這樣比較好抓感覺!!
(後大腿拉的很美喔!!)
不過前腳的肌肉和後腳的肌肉不太一致了點~
(人家是教學~~誰管你肌肉!!((踢飛

等等!!阿五!!妳...不~~~
((阿隱變成了活生生展示品...這是事實!
能成為大家的範例是我的榮幸(??((拖出去!

----------


## fwiflof

> 很讚的教學分享!!
> 【阿五的繪龍祕辛】~((抄抄
> 用圈圈來表示肌肉~這樣比較好抓感覺!!
> (後大腿拉的很美喔!!)
> 不過前腳的肌肉和後腳的肌肉不太一致了點~
> (人家是教學~~誰管你肌肉!!((踢飛
> 
> 等等!!阿五!!妳...不~~~
> ((阿隱變成了活生生展示品...這是事實!
> 能成為大家的範例是我的榮幸(??((拖出去!


XDD其實用圈圈拉是無意間的用法，我發現時已經這樣用了......(爆
前腳肩帶的肌肉還在調整中，怪怪是正常的(才不

其實就是要畫範例才抓你開刀的XDDDD
我只認識這麼一隻直立龍.........還沒有雙足飛龍.......
啊哈哈！！(嚼觸爪

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

哇,真的很仔細,(望自己畫的巨門星核龍),看來我也要重畫!並且要畫得比現在更好,
不過,我還是不太懂如何畫肌肉

----------


## fwiflof

> 哇,真的很仔細,(望自己畫的巨門星核龍),看來我也要重畫!並且要畫得比現在更好,
> 不過,我還是不太懂如何畫肌肉


其實肌肉的畫法我是研究了人類跟動物，研究肌肉的形狀、連接點，還有強度與大小的關係等等.......一整個分析起來會很長........每個肌肉都有"為什麼"
所以是建議多觀察別的圖像，盡量找正常肌肉的，有的畫得太誇張不太適合這樣的寫實風！
你還是畫看看，有什麼地方不會畫再問比較快(炸(我也不保證我會就是(被毆

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

好詳細的教學文阿

連我看了都想動爪了xd

不過我還有欠文阿....(淚奔

----------


## 那魯卡

好多個步驟阿

以前也沒想過要怎麼畫肌肉
都是憑感覺亂畫XD

發現自己在畫的時候好像少了很多步驟呢
難怪看起來都怪怪的

又學到了很多  很感謝分享呦

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

我都沒畫骨架沒錯   ,   所以極初期的時候我畫的人都沒有骨頭的感覺
摸索很~~~長的時間才慢慢能抓出形體
不過最快的方式就是去找真正的肌肉線條來觀察最快(曾抓著家裡的狗狗東摸摸西捏捏)

現在畫圖的時候也是會先打草稿,當然是盡量一筆到位

講白一點, 就是評感覺亂畫,不過畫久了,也算可以看 XD
只是每經過一段時間回頭看以前的做品就覺得....當時怎麼敢貼出這種東西阿

阿五你完蛋了,總有一天你會被(我)惡搞的

----------


## 莫克斯 艾倫

我學到一招了,非常的感謝
我畫龍的方式比較起來我的畫法是個嚴重的錯誤(想到甚麼就畫怎樣,全憑龍感)
(馬上轉身抓起一包double a的紙,伸爪拿鉛筆...

----------


## 奔奔

好厲害!連鱗片也畫出來了(有耐心!)我猜我應該會畫到手軟........

----------

